# Holiday with a Muslim Girl (non-Arab)



## Berkshire_Yorkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Firstly apologies that this may not be what you'd normally expect on this forum and if I've broken any forum rules or etiquette then it's been done unintentionally, and I hope I will be forgiven.

Secondly, edited version of a long story, I used to live in Singapore and fell in love with a local Malay (ie Muslim) girl. I decided not to convert (not even the surface conversion that a lot of European guys do in Singapore) and so the relationship finished about 18 months back but I still go to Singapore regularly and we are still "seeing" each other . 

I'm flying out to Singapore at the end of February via Dubai and thinking of stopping over for 3/4 days as I've never been before. Will I get problems if I ask my ex-gf to stay with me?? Appearance wise she is very mixed, mainly Malay / Javanese but with 1 Japanese and 1 Indian grandparent and some Dutch antecedents, so doesn't seem obviously Muslim, and dresses like a typical Singaporean.

Apart from brief airport stopovers I've never been anywhere in the Gulf, so I have no direct personal experience of this part of the world.

Any advice appreciated,

Thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll be fine, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Berkshire_Yorkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the previous advice.

I've booked for us to stay but now I'm started to get a bit worried. My ex has a middle eastern name and I'm reading that it's illegal for an unmarried couple to share a hotel room. Is this enforced??

She has an anglicised version of her name which I could use to register her, but then if they ask to see her passport this will make it obvious that I've employed a bit of subterfuge.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They'll only ask for your passport, not her passport. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

I am from England, but look middle eastern. So much so I am addressed in Arabic at the airport, on the plane by other passengers, in the malls etc. I have an Irish partner and we aren't married. I've never had a problem. 

When he first arrived he moved around hotels for months. The check in staff always took a copy of my passport but no questions were ever asked. Nor would I expect them to be! Firstly, its common for women not to take on the name of the husband here, so even if you were married the surnames would be different. Secondly, its incredibly rude/taboo to enquire about family life in such an intimate way. 

Enjoy your holidays!!


----------

